# Injecting Test and Tren in the same barrel



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello folks

Just started cycle of 500mg of Test E and 300mg of Tren E per week.

Is it ok to mix in the same barrel for an injection ?

Say 250mg of Test and 150mg of Tren.

Any problems ?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

its fine


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Some ugl's even do it premixed so yes its fine


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Cheers lads


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ive done far worse and im still here mate,fill ing a 5ml'er with test tren and zambons .. looked like a lava lamp lol

not recomended though


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just started dame cycle mate, keep posting yr results I'd be interested


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Just done, probably the most perfect injection ive ever done. All good.


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

I assume it's yr first tangle with tren mate?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes it is mate, nothing to report yet. Lets see how im doing in week 5 or 6 lol


----------



## buildingmuscle (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think there is any problem. Its looking very nice.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

at the start of week 4 all hell breaks loose mate just hold tight and enjoy the ride  .. providing youve got good tren as i find good trens getting very hard to come by these days


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

You know when it's kicking off, I get some crazy ass dreams lol

Although that's about the only side I get, I'm lucky I don't suffer from night sweats but

My body runs pretty hot, no anger or sleeping problems, hope it all goes well for you man


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Trenzyme said:


> at the start of week 4 all hell breaks loose mate just hold tight and enjoy the ride  .. providing youve got good tren as i find good trens getting very hard to come by these days


Its Pro Chem 200 in a 10ml vial mate. Good stuff ?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah im really scared of the anger side, hope to God I dont get them. Work in a kitchen , had a great chance with this fit Spanish bird I work with. Untill I started acting like a mouthy pr**k, and saying things without even a seconds thought. Now she thinks im just an angry asshole lol. Oh well you never know....


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

by far the best cycle i've ran so far in terms of strength and muscle gains.


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

You'll be fine mate just stay in control, I know it's easier said lol


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you lose bf Husky


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

yeh mate and still losing it lol-cardio has taken a beating though , having to make a real effort to get it done but my lifting has gone through the roof, sweats have been a pain and the metalic taste after jabbing but i can live with it.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds good mate


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

Think it really depends on your nature, ie if you are naturally an angry or short fused person it will be amplified

To the point you feel you can't control it, I do feel like my normally short fuse has been shortened slightly but nothing I can't keep a lid on, you'll be fine mate, if you feel yourself getting angry just think...

It's the gear... It's the gear lol


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

Husky do you do your cardio fasted?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

yeh mate -treadmill and that fecking exercise bike-use some of the programs on them or switch between max heart rate


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm gonna start just 20 mins on treadmill 3-4 mornings

A week, I'm just useless at getting outa bed lol


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Cheers Hooper sure ill be able to keep things together mate. Because its a fast paced kitchen mate things can get out of control even for natty scum who dont train lol


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah I appreciate that mate I've seen Gordon Ramsey lol

Good luck tho


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Gordon Ramsey on Tren. Now that would be a sight to behold


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

Lmao it would have to shown after 9pm!! Lol


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

haha watershed production, extreme scenes of violence.


----------

